# Mundine v Mosley looks set for September!



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

In Australia.

Good fight for both.

Who wins?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> In Australia.
> 
> Good fight for both.
> 
> Who wins?


How sure of it being made are you?

Hard one to pick a winner because they have both slipped so far. Mundine is the taller, bigger man and has been more active lately. But Mosely was a far superior fighter. The biggest question is what has Mosely's got left, and it may not be much.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> How sure of it being made are you?
> 
> Hard one to pick a winner because they have both slipped so far. Mundine is the taller, bigger man and has been more active lately. But Mosely was a far superior fighter. The biggest question is what has Mosely's got left, and it may not be much.


Mosley showed last fight v Cano that he still has enough left at "b" level to trouble and even beat Mundine. However Mosley should stay at 147. Going up to 154 is a mistake.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Mosley showed last fight v Cano that he still has enough left at "b" level to trouble and even beat Mundine. However Mosley should stay at 147. Going up to 154 is a mistake.


I agree Mosely should stay at 147, but remember he was good enough to beat De La Hoya at 154. Admittedly 10 years ago.

This would amount to nothing more than a payday fight for Mosely. A win against Mundine won't count for anything other than that.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I agree Mosely should stay at 147, but remember he was good enough to beat De La Hoya at 154. Admittedly 10 years ago.
> 
> This would amount to nothing more than a payday fight for Mosely. A win against Mundine won't count for anything other than that.


Don't be surprised to see a version off the WBA title on the line.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..Mosely knows how to seal the deal..and carrys his power late..wouldn't surprised me if he stopped Mundine..


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Don't be surprised to see a version off the WBA title on the line.


Canelo won the WBA regular title from Trout.

The upcoming Canelo vs Mayweather fight is for the super version of the WBA title, which Mayweather holds.

The WBA currently have Mundine at #9 and Mosely not even in the top 15 at either 147 or 154.

How on earth could they justify Mundine vs Mosely being for a title?

...oh yeah, except on the basis of $$$


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

I'd still pick Mosley at this stage. Green vs Tarver-like TKO. :hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I'd pick Mandy. Too big, too strong, will out muscle him.

Mosley is too far past it to be a threat.

Mandy's smart, they'll go out on a win against a great fighter.


----------



## Quite_The_Stone (May 23, 2013)

Mosley is very faded but keeps in good shape still. 

It's a good fight to get a bit of publicity having a former p4p superstar come down to oz.

I'm all for it.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Mosley by KO....Easy win for him


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'd pick Mandy. Too big, too strong, will out muscle him.
> 
> Mosley is too far past it to be a threat.
> 
> Mandy's smart, they'll go out on a win against a great fighter.


..mate..i don't reckon Mundine is goin' anywhere..he'll be fightin' on for a few more years I reckon..IMO..


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Just read a rumour that Mundine is fighting in July at Jnr Middle...Austin Trout maybe?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Oska said:


> Just read a rumour that Mundine is fighting in July at Jnr Middle...Austin Trout maybe?


There's already been two attempts at making that fight and for whatever reason both fell through. Not sure there is any more chance of it happening now that Trout doesn't hold a title.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Mosley is shot and hasn't done anything against decent opposition other than lose for a few years.

Choc too is shot but his size will be the difference. Choc UD.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I say Choc UD or late stoppage.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This could be a good fight, or an incredibly unbelievably stinking to the high heavens shit fight.

I bet on the latter.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Mosley! :bbb


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mosley will need to KO him and Im not sure he can get his shots off enough these days to do that.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Mundine on points in a boring non engaging fight.

Mosley is 100yrs old


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

"They are throwing fights at me over there in Australia with Anthony Mundine and throwing out a lot of money. It would probably be in August or September and that would be at 154" - Sugar Shane Mosley.

>>> http://www.fighthubtv.com/boxing/mosley-returns-mudine/


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Time for The Man to shine.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Interview with Shane Mosley >>>


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Didn't realse we had a full forum here now. Well done lads!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

TheDuke said:


> Didn't realse we had a full forum here now.


We kept it a secret from you as long as we could :lol:

No. Not at all.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Either a fight with Mundine at 154 or the winner of Broner-Malignaggi according to this article.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/mosley-could-face-broner-malignaggi-winner-or-mundine/


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

20A87 II said:


> Either a fight with Mundine at 154 or the winner of Broner-Malignaggi according to this article.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06/mosley-could-face-broner-malignaggi-winner-or-mundine/


For both his health and bank accounts sake, he should take the Mundine fight.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I hope Mosley knocks his head off.


----------



## BQXPQR (May 23, 2013)

waste of time fight but let's hope Mundine is KO'd


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

"I'm 147 I don't want to go to 154 but if u throw good money at me...." 

The more I read on this fight the more I see it as actually being competitive... But I would HATE to see another loss on Sugars record because he is out of his division an faded to a point where Choc can essentially buy the win by throwin the money at a big name who is there for the picking.

I will 100% be backin Sugar Shane if the fight comes together!!


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

would be a good fight if mosley was at a point in his career where he still threw more than 6 punches per fight


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Shane should have given up fighting a few yrs ago now. It appears he wants to carry on and tarnish his great legacy similar to RJJ. A real shame.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I just hope the fight is fair and there are no shady shanannigans thrown up.
Mosley is a true gentleman (usually), and to think that he could come down here and get rorted or dealt with unaccordingly would be another black eye for the sport down under.

If Mundine was still with khodder, I'd suspect we'd be in for a shameful night, if the fight did come off.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Looks like Shane and Golden Boy are exploring all options. Looks like Mosley-Ortiz at WW is a possibility.

http://www.boxingscene.com/victor-ortiz-shane-mosley-play-august-september--66403


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

It will be all about how much Mundine can offer Mosley....... Maybe it's a tactic to get a few more dollars out of Mundine


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Mosley is a free agent. However after his good win GBP are now looking to promote him. I hope for Australian boxing we get Mosley v Mundine out here. However if I was Mosley I would rather Ortiz in the states at welter.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Looking a bit more likely it appears.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/14/4523778/shane-mosley-likely-to-face-anthony-mundine-in-october

Mosley KO8 unless Mundine uses his mums scales at the weigh in again.:deal
Wonder who teke will go for?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Two fighters over theire prime. Mosley even much more. Should be still enogh to win against Mundine.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mosley KO8 unless Mundine uses his mums scales at the weigh in again.:deal


..
..that was my pick too.Sugar in 8..


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Mosley by KO.....RD 6


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

It will be sad to see Mosley take this fight, I think mundines size will be the difference, then he will just brag about beating mosley


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Raff said:


> It will be sad to see Mosley take this fight, I think mundines size will be the difference, then he will just brag about beating mosley


 That's a good point and you may be right but I think though losing and losing badly his opposition has been top quality whereas Mundine has been fighting crap and will be weakened at at 154.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't see Mundine beating Mosely, Mosely will tag him, and Mosely may hurt him to the body as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

There hasn't been boo about Mundine vs Mosely in the media for weeks has there?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think it will eventuate, I think it's all just talk from Mundine's camp. It would make more sense financially to bring out someone that sells well PPV in the states, yet isn't going to cost a bomb. If he thinks he can seriously make super welter then he'd be better off trying to get some one like Broner to come up a division.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

mundine kicks his ass. mosleys doneski and mundine is not only much bigger but he's much better than Cano


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mundine is still in pretty good nick, Mosley looked rusty against Cano. If Mundine drops another weight I think he's in Mosleys game though. Mosley beats him decisively.

There's not much that Mosley hasn't got over Mundine. Judging aside 

I'd be lying if I said this isn't awesome. I took it as an empty Mundine promise at first.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> mundine kicks his ass. mosleys doneski and mundine is not only much bigger but he's much better than Cano


Lol wut? Mundine couldn't touch Canelo's ginger nut sack. Manny Siaca and Garth Wood hombre.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Lol wut? Mundine couldn't touch Canelo's ginger nut sack. Manny Siaca and Garth Wood hombre.


reading comprehension isn't your strong point, i said nothing about canelo. we're talking Pablo Cesar Cano who Mosley just scraped by who is far smaller and not as a good as Mundine.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> reading comprehension isn't your strong point, i said nothing about canelo. we're talking Pablo Cesar Cano who Mosley just scraped by who is far smaller and not as a good as Mundine.


atsch

Mea culpa, i didn't even know about this fight. I've been out of touch to say the least. Still Mosley would have to be completely shot to lose to Mundine, even then.....


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Mundine looked in good order when he got schooled by geale


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Raff said:


> Mundine looked in good order when he got schooled by geale


Didn't he what... :deal


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes he did. He is a wanna be, poor man's Mayweather, yet larger, he does have a chance here, Mosely has the ability t5o put him away and twelve rounds is a long time to avoid getting tagged. Has the fight been signed? I still don't think it'll end up happening but do hope it comes off as it would be interesting if at does. Mundine can't win this, either, he either gets stopped or a former super middle gets apoints decision against an old, ring worn, "shot" former lightweight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice :lol: @Sox


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mundine is still dropping Mosely's name about the place. But according to Boxing Scene, undefeated junior middleweight Jonathan "Mantequilla" Gonzalez has been offered a fight with Mundine in Australia for September 4th.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bjtymqar makes excellent points above.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> bjtymqar makes excellent points above.


He makes as much sense as Jamie.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> He makes as much sense as Jamie.


 Respect for Aussie fight promoters and Corporate Catering Specialists Sox.:bart


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mundine vows '' If Shane Mosley beats me I will retire ''

http://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-vows-if-shane-mosley-beats-me-i-retire--68194


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sugar hasn't even signed yet and Mundine's trying to play the woe-is-me card.

I hope Sugar does sign and kicks his arse so we can finally be rid of the beige superman...knowing him he'd reneg on his word and not retire :-(


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Sugar hasn't even signed yet and Mundine's trying to play the woe-is-me card.
> 
> I hope Sugar does sign and kicks his arse so we can finally be rid of the beige superman...knowing him he'd reneg on his word and not retire :-(


 Same shit different year we heard all this 2 years ago.

http://www.boxingscene.com/anthony-mundine-cotto-mosley-avoided-my-offers--44296

The fact Mosley lost heaps in his divorce and isn't a marquee fighter anymore makes this fight more possible but I still think it won't happen.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sugar Shane:'' If $1.5 million is in writing I will retire Mundine''

http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-if-15-million-writing-ill-retire-mundine--68215


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine vows '' If Shane Mosley beats me I will retire ''
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mundine-vows-if-shane-mosley-beats-me-i-retire--68194


notice Earl Hicky's post in the comments section. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> notice Earl Hicky's post in the comments section. :lol:


 No I didn't.:lol: He's right though.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> notice Earl Hicky's post in the comments section. :lol:


What did he say, Pecks? I looked for his comment last night after reading this, and could't find it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I've heard this was a done deal. but Amir Khan has made me sceptical now,


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I've heard this was a done deal. but Amir Khan has made me sceptical now,


Mosley vs Khan is getting a lot of mentions on the Net.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mosley vs Khan firming according to Fightnews - December 7th being mentioned as the date.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sakio's offering Choc a fight for his belt.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...hot-at-his-title/story-fni2fnkz-1226692994303


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Sakio's offering Choc a fight for his belt.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...hot-at-his-title/story-fni2fnkz-1226692994303


Bika's fishing hard. :lol:

Mandy would be a brave lad if he got lured by that fight, I can't see him standing with Sakio for 12 rounds now.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Bika's fishing hard. :lol:
> 
> Mandy would be a brave lad if he got lured by that fight, I can't see him standing with Sakio for 12 rounds now.


Yeah same.

I don't see Choc being given too many more chances to fight for a title so he might take it. If by chance he won I don't think he'd be interested in defending it against anyone legit. Probably be Mundine v Green 2 at LHW as their retirement fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah same.
> 
> I don't see Choc being given too many more chances to fight for a title so he might take it. If by chance he won I don't think he'd be interested in defending it against anyone legit. Probably be Mundine v Green 2 at LHW as their retirement fight.


 You think it will happen? Mundine-Green 2? I doubt it myself. Suppose the money would be great but the weight drain excuse after retirement when he said he was beaten fair and square for 2 years and the insignificant pissant and then fake aboriginal charity offer in February 3 months later has put paid to that IMO.
Don't think Green can make 175 anymore and Mundine relishes the fact that he flogged him in Australias biggest most watched fight in Australian history. Don't think Mundines ego would allow him to risk that as well as the fact he's nowhere near the fighter he once was.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You think it will happen? Mundine-Green 2? I doubt it myself. Suppose the money would be great but the weight drain excuse after retirement when he said he was beaten fair and square for 2 years and the insignificant pissant and then fake aboriginal charity offer in February 3 months later has put paid to that IMO.
> Don't think Green can make 175 anymore and Mundine relishes the fact that he flogged him in Australias biggest most watched fight in Australian history. Don't think Mundines ego would allow him to risk that as well as the fact he's nowhere near the fighter he once was.


The bank account is the most important thing in Mandys life mate, his ego means nothing to him.

I reckon there's a very strong chance of this fight still happening, and it will be bigger than the first.

Weights won't be important, as it will be at grinning weight somewhere between 175 and 192.

Green will win, and set it up for a rubber match in 2018 to make even more money. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> The bank account is the most important thing in Mandys life mate, his ego means nothing to him.
> 
> I reckon there's a very strong chance of this fight still happening, and it will be bigger than the first.
> 
> ...


I guess it could happen. Hey it's boxing, almost anything is possible. But not a chance in hell it would be bigger than their first fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> I guess it could happen. Hey it's boxing, almost anything is possible. *But not a chance in hell it would be bigger than their first fight.*


I was a on a roll. :lol:

In all seriousness though, it has the potential to be bigger.

Put it this way, these two aren't interested in pleasing the hardcore boxing fans like us on a forum and so forth.
They're only interested in fights which generate the most money, nothing more.

Now, the masses who watch them, are really only interested in seeing Mandy get knocked out.
The public know that Mandy is past his best as Geale showed that in the one sided domination early this year, however he didn't knock him out.

Who better to knock Mandy out than our very own grinning Greeny.

The public will lap it up, I can see the trash talk already.

An org will throw a paper belt in the mix and all of a sudden we have a world title fight.
Throw Kimbo Slice VS SBW in the mix and we have an undercard! :yep

Clash of the Grinning One, and the Beige Superman.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

You are on a roll :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Why is a genuine :lol: title holder 2 weight divisions above Mandy's current weight calling hm out?

No need to answer by the way


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> You think it will happen? Mundine-Green 2? I doubt it myself. Suppose the money would be great but the weight drain excuse after retirement when he said he was beaten fair and square for 2 years and the insignificant pissant and then fake aboriginal charity offer in February 3 months later has put paid to that IMO.
> Don't think Green can make 175 anymore and Mundine relishes the fact that he flogged him in Australias biggest most watched fight in Australian history. Don't think Mundines ego would allow him to risk that as well as the fact he's nowhere near the fighter he once was.


I hope it doesn't happen. But I think that it's the only option for them to make some serious coin before retirement. Green would happily boil down to 79kg for a couple of mil and a ready-made excuse if he loses. If he wins, Mundine has the excuse of having to come up too quickly in weight. And then they have a rubber and walk away from the sport 3 or 4 mil better off.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

The Spider said:


> You are on a roll :lol:


:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I hope it doesn't happen. But I think that it's the only option for them to make some serious coin before retirement. Green would happily boil down to 79kg for a couple of mil and a ready-made excuse if he loses. If he wins, Mundine has the excuse of having to come up too quickly in weight. And then they have a rubber and walk away from the sport 3 or 4 mil better off.


Yep, that's how I see it, don't forget the salad dressing. :lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> The bank account is the most important thing in Mandys life mate, his ego means nothing to him.
> 
> I reckon there's a very strong chance of this fight still happening, and it will be bigger than the first.
> 
> ...


Agreed, wouldn't surprise me if they fought for the IBO LHW strap if it's free.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I suppose it's possible. The actual fight doesn't exactly get me salivating but for the casuals and people who hate/love Mundine and Green it will sell well to. And the intense media interest and trash talk in the press would suck in the casuals.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I suppose it's possible. The actual fight doesn't exactly get me salivating but for the casuals and people who hate/love Mundine and Green it will sell well to. And the intense media interest and trash talk in the press would suck in the casuals.


Pecks will tell us whether you buy it or not. :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> The bank account is the most important thing in Mandys life mate, his ego means nothing to him.
> 
> I reckon there's a very strong chance of this fight still happening, and it will be bigger than the first.
> 
> ...


 Possibly. No chance it makes more money than the first fight though. After Siaca,Briggs and Flores catchweight BS the general public don't see Greeny as the quintessential,hey true blue,fair dinkum down to earth Aussie anymore. They see him in the same light as Mundine and won't be tuning in to see him KO the brash dickhead Mundine as they see him in much the same mould now.
West Australians might care but the more important,larger east coast population would be'' who gives a fuck anymore '' IMO.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Possibly. No chance it makes more money than the first fight though. After Siaca,Briggs and Flores catchweight BS the general public don't see Greeny as the quintessential,hey true blue,fair dinkum down to earth Aussie anymore. They see him in the same light as Mundine and won't be tuning in to see him KO the brash dickhead Mundine as they see him in much the same mould now.
> West Australians might care but the more important,larger east coast population would be'' who gives a fuck anymore '' IMO.


I'm not so sure about that.
Sure, we see both of them for what they are, but the greater public still think the sun shines out of grinnings bum.
Most people wouldn't even know what a catchweight is, so Flores and Siaca were great fights for them. 
As for the Briggs fight, the Green no nothing ball huggers think it was all Briggs fault. He's nothing but a K9, remember.

Make no mistake, Green is very very popular, and plenty want to see him take Mandys head off.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm not so sure about that.
> Sure, we see both of them for what they are, but the greater public still think the sun shines out of grinnings bum.
> Most people wouldn't even know what a catchweight is, so Flores and Siaca were great fights for them.
> As for the Briggs fight, the Green no nothing ball huggers think it was all Briggs fault. He's nothing but a K9, remember.
> ...


 With all due respect and fuck I hate saying this Midge is right. The greater public except for W.A don't think the sun shines out of grinning Greeny's bum. Especially after this.

July 22 12.00 am

www.dailytelegraph.com.au/remote/ch...ht-ends-in-farce/story-e6freygr-1225895317779



> "I hit him with a jab to the belly, with a jab to the top of the head," Green said, sitting in his Scarborough apartment with a group of close family and friends. "I glanced him. I watched his eyes goggle in his head and fall forward and I could not believe what I was seeing.
> 
> "Right now, I'm still in shock. I'm gutted, frustrated , confused. What just happened?''
> 
> ...


July 22 later that day

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/green-briggs-didnt-dive-after-all-20100722-10mg4.html



> An inquiry has been launched into the Danny Green-Paul Briggs fight, as the victor says the loser did not take a dive.
> 
> Green said today that after reviewing slowed-down vision of the "punch" that felled Briggs just 29 seconds into the Challenge Stadium bout last night, it appeared he landed a blow to the soft part of Briggs' forehead, causing a brain stem injury.
> 
> ...


 When I went to my local club the Saturday after that fight all the cecil's,Cedric's,Norman's and Robbo's were giving it to Green deluxe. Green is not the White Knight that was going to defeat the hated,brash,cocky,loudmouthed Mundine anymore. Most casuals I reckon view them as 2 cherrypicking,bullshitting peas in a pod. Maybe the PR leading up to the fight would change that. Mundines comments about Geale,his wife made sure that fight sold well so maybe it could sell but I doubt it. Fuck Ty's alt is going to love reading this.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> With all due respect and fuck I hate saying this Midge is right. The greater public except for W.A don't think the sun shines out of grinning Greeny's bum. Especially after this.
> 
> When I went to my local club the Saturday after that fight all the cecil's,Cedric's,Norman's and Robbo's were giving it to Green deluxe. Green is not the White Knight that was going to defeat the hated,brash,cocky,loudmouthed Mundine anymore. Most casuals I reckon view them as 2 cherrypicking,bullshitting peas in a pod. Maybe the PR leading up to the fight would change that. Mundines comments about Geale,his wife made sure that fight sold well so maybe it could sell but I doubt it. Fuck Ty's alt is going to love reading this.


:lol:

Nah, I don't agree, the plebs still love him.
We'll have to agree to disagree on this.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

How was flores a bullshit fight? he was a legit contender who was undefeated and decided to come in at 195 rather than 200, that is what, 2.5 kgs? to say the fight would have been different had he weighed in at 198 or so is absolute bullshit, he was outsmarted and outboxed by green on the night. Catchweights are a part of boxing, people shouldnt hate the people employing them, rather the system that allows it. I will say this though, i don't think green will ever fight mundine again, IF he fights again that is.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Flores had fought no one of note. Came off 15 months of inactivity even the IBO website has 2 wins 1 loss wins v top 50 fighters in what is a weak division.
Agree the 5lb would of made no difference to the result. He was young and undefeated that's all most people look at but his opposition level was poor. He had no fansite,the only footage I could find was fights against Andy Sample and Ali Supreme in club fights. Mismatch IMO would be like Chris John fighting Joel Brunker. He did KO someone who outweighed him by 50lb in 3 rounds. Matt Hicks :lol:.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nah, I don't agree, the plebs still love him.
> We'll have to agree to disagree on this.


 Fair enough. But Im telling you alot of people went off him after that backflip within 24 hours. Don't think he's that well loved outside of W.A.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Flores had fought no one of note. Came off 15 months of inactivity even the IBO website has 2 wins 1 loss wins v top 50 fighters in what is a weak division.
> Agree the 5lb would of made no difference to the result. He was young and undefeated that's all most people look at but his opposition level was poor. He had no fansite,the only footage I could find was fights against Andy Sample and Ali Supreme in club fights. Mismatch IMO would be like Chris John fighting Joel Brunker. He did KO someone who outweighed him by 50lb in 3 rounds. Matt Hicks :lol:.


Hindsight is a wonderful thing though, flores was seen as a legitimate contender by the majority of boxing pundits and a threat due to his slickness and quick hands, once he was in with a craftier guy he was mentally fragile. He has since had a few good wins but i agree never lived up to his hype. He was quite well known due to his commentating features. There are threads leading up to the fight that had a lot of fans predicting a flores win, therefore i disagree that it was a mismatch. Also green has like 300k followers on facebook, id say if you were to do some sort of geographic dispersion chart of his fans it would be pretty evenly spread, but again that is only my opinion and i'm probably a bit biased! On the topic at hand i think this is a pipe dream of mundines to be honest, i see mundine fighting some fringe contender and looking slow and unable to pull the trigger before flitting off into insignificance.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Don't bother with him Sawspan, Stiffy's a hater and a GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yep


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Hindsight is a wonderful thing though, flores was seen as a legitimate contender by the majority of boxing pundits and a threat due to his slickness and quick hands, once he was in with a craftier guy he was mentally fragile. He has since had a few good wins but i agree never lived up to his hype. He was quite well known due to his commentating features. There are threads leading up to the fight that had a lot of fans predicting a flores win, therefore i disagree that it was a mismatch. Also green has like 300k followers on facebook, id say if you were to do some sort of geographic dispersion chart of his fans it would be pretty evenly spread, but again that is only my opinion and i'm probably a bit biased! On the topic at hand i think this is a pipe dream of mundines to be honest, i see mundine fighting some fringe contender and looking slow and unable to pull the trigger before flitting off into insignificance.


 Maybe I am being to critical because Danny promised us the world and delivered us so little after RJJ. But after Siaca,Briggs I view him much the same as Mundine and as such maybe I over analyse his fights now. I only went off what limited footage their was of him,his opposition level from a cursory glance at Boxrec and the opinions of U.S posters from ESB. If you can still view threads from there.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=265823

Actually Boppa Zoo is an Aussie.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Don't bother with him Sawspan, Stiffy's a hater and a GOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yep


 lmao,rofl,lol


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Maybe I am being to critical because Danny promised us the world and delivered us so little after RJJ. But after Siaca,Briggs I view him much the same as Mundine and as such maybe I over analyse his fights now. I only went off what limited footage their was of him,his opposition level from a cursory glance at Boxrec and the opinions of U.S posters from ESB. If you can still view threads from there.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=265823
> 
> Actually Boppa Zoo is an Aussie.:lol:


Nah you're entitled to your opinion mate! i agree that his career post rjj has been dissappointing as he has become more of a businessman/boxer rather than the other way round, and this is a pretty sad thing as he was and is a talented fighter in my eyes especially in his earlier days, he was an animal at smw.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Maybe I am being to critical


You think?! :lol:

You need to look at Green as a good domestic banger who fought a few decent international fighters, beat some, lost to some. It happens.

Ignore the shit that pours from his trap and you can put the above into perspective.

Sawspan is spot on about the catchweights too, blame the rules, not the fighters.
What Green did was smart, and not against the rules.

This is coming from someone who doesn't even think that much of him, but he's done ok for himself and had some good fights along the way.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> You think?! :lol:
> 
> You need to look at Green as a good domestic banger who fought a few decent international fighters, beat some, lost to some. It happens.
> 
> ...


 Green would of won without the catchweight IMO Flores was outboxed comprehensively. Boppa Zoo was right BJ had only fought 2 fighters 1/2 decent. I personally think it's poor form to impose catchweights especially with his own claims of being weight drained against Mundine after his retirement. I agree I might be bias against Green because I don't like him. After Beyer,Lucas Green was a feared fighter Kessler pulled out of a fight with him to fight the winner of Beyer-Sanavia when team Fenech won the purse bid for them to box off against each other to the fight the winner for the WBC SMW title.

http://www.secondsout.com/world-box...enech-wins-wbc-purse-bid-for-green-vs-kessler

So I don't doubt his ability. I used to like the guy mate I just despise what he's become though again that may be part of the game.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Green would of won without the catchweight IMO Flores was outboxed comprehensively. Boppa Zoo was right BJ had only fought 2 fighters 1/2 decent. I personally think it's poor form to impose catchweights especially with his own claims of being weight drained against Mundine after his retirement. I agree I might be bias against Green because I don't like him. After Beyer,Lucas Green was a feared fighter Kessler pulled out of a fight with him to fight the winner of Beyer-Sanavia when team Fenech won the purse bid for them to box off against each other to the fight the winner for the WBC SMW title.
> 
> http://www.secondsout.com/world-box...enech-wins-wbc-purse-bid-for-green-vs-kessler
> 
> So I don't doubt his ability. I used to like the guy mate I just despise what he's become though again that may be part of the game.


Yeah but i disctinctly remember the names being thrown around for green to fight were those of troy ross, steve cunningham or bj flores, bj talked a great game and was seen as a legit contender. Without catchweights some of the biggest fights in history would not have happenned, such as whitaker chavez for example. I don't begrudge it at all especially within the cruiser division which imo should be at a limit of 190 pounds rather than 200. The weight drained claims stemming from the mundine fight are a diversion away from another personal issue which took place within green's family very close to the fight, which is much more of a legitimate excuse however i believe he does not like to mention it. Either way i don't think green could have beaten mundine in that fight unless he was at his absolute best and sharpest, as choc was a monster that night. It's a good thing that we can discuss this without attacking each other and just state our opinions like adults, a healthy change from the old esb days!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Yeah but i disctinctly remember the names being thrown around for green to fight were those of troy ross, steve cunningham or bj flores, bj talked a great game and was seen as a legit contender. Without catchweights some of the biggest fights in history would not have happenned, such as whitaker chavez for example. *I don't begrudge it at all especially within the cruiser division which imo should be at a limit of 190 pounds rather than 200.* The weight drained claims stemming from the mundine fight are a diversion away from another personal issue which took place within green's family very close to the fight, which is much more of a legitimate excuse however i believe he does not like to mention it. Either way i don't think green could have beaten mundine in that fight unless he was at his absolute best and sharpest, as choc was a monster that night. It's a good thing that we can discuss this without attacking each other and just state our opinions like adults, a healthy change from the old esb days!


I totally agree about the CW division. It's the only class with an enormous range of 25lbs. The next biggest range is only 8lbs.
I can actually understand someone like Green looking for a catchweight considering his career fluctuated between SMW and LHW.

BTW, fuck off with this not attacking each other, cunt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Yeah but i disctinctly remember the names being thrown around for green to fight were those of troy ross, steve cunningham or bj flores, bj talked a great game and was seen as a legit contender. Without catchweights some of the biggest fights in history would not have happenned, such as whitaker chavez for example. I don't begrudge it at all especially within the cruiser division which imo should be at a limit of 190 pounds rather than 200. The weight drained claims stemming from the mundine fight are a diversion away from another personal issue which took place within green's family very close to the fight, which is much more of a legitimate excuse however i believe he does not like to mention it. Either way i don't think green could have beaten mundine in that fight unless he was at his absolute best and sharpest, as choc was a monster that night. It's a good thing that we can discuss this without attacking each other and just state our opinions like adults, a healthy change from the old esb days!


 I understand and he made mention of Sophie in his doco which is why I thought Hyder telling Brendan to shut up when he slapped Danny after the 2nd round KD was a bit slack of Hyder. Back on topic Mundine won't fight Mosley but Sherrington for his WBF belt at 162.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I understand and he made mention of Sophie in his doco which is why I thought Hyder telling Brendan to shut up when he slapped Danny after the 2nd round KD was a bit slack of Hyder. Back on topic Mundine won't fight Mosley but Sherrington for his WBF belt at 162.


Yeah that is what i was alluding to, i personally do not think a lot of hyder and i do believe that he is a terrible influence and green and a lot of the bad shit green has said stems directly from him. I agree with your comment about mundine fighting sherrington!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Yes another poster who's name I won't mention but who IRL has a penchant for blue suits,corporate catering and fight promotions 1 of which coincidentally was on last night told me ''stifler on a scale of 200 the chances of Mundine fighting Mosley next is 8 and Sherrington is *192*:deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...xhIDcGWPactUocFldAbhlNQ&bvm=bv.50500085,d.aGc

This link says Mundine-Mosley is a goer and says someone from Golden Boy confirmed it. No mention of it on Golden Boy's website. Sherrington


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope you're right, Stiff, I really do.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

How can I changed the heading to "Mundine v Mosley is set for October" lol


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

IBF world middleweight champion Daniel Geale said Anthony Mundine's planned bout with American star Sugar Shane Mosley - who is on the comeback trail - was not enough to pave the way for a third bout between the pair.

"If Anthony comes out and challenges somebody very highly-ranked it could possibly be considered".

Geale said while he respected Mosley, he'd question the 41-year-old's motive if he was to fight in Australia. He said that even should Mundine win the fight, he'd need to do more to push for what would be a financially lucrative rematch.

>>> http://www.theage.com.au/sport/boxi...-of-third-bout-says-geale-20130807-2rgrw.html


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

The Spider said:


> IBF world middleweight champion Daniel Geale said Anthony Mundine's planned bout with American star Sugar Shane Mosley - who is on the comeback trail - was not enough to pave the way for a third bout between the pair.
> 
> "If Anthony comes out and challenges somebody very highly-ranked it could possibly be considered".
> 
> ...


Bika and Geale certainly know Mundine is the cash cow........ I'd rather both concentrate on bigger fish, but I can't blame them wanting an easy pay day


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> Bika and Geale certainly know Mundine is the cash cow........ I'd rather both concentrate on bigger fish, but I can't blame them wanting an easy pay day


Not anymore otherwise Mundine wouldn't be in a position where he's willing to pay an over-the-hill Mosley $1.5million to come here and fight him, eh chap?

Nor would Mundine have carried on like a pork chop when he lost the rematch to Geale in the hopes of getting a 3rd fight against him.

Your Mundine nuthuggery shines through even when you think you're hiding it :hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Bika and Geale certainly know Mundine is the cash cow........ I'd rather both concentrate on bigger fish, but I can't blame them wanting an easy pay day


 I want them to concentrate on bigger fish too. I can't blame Bika for wanting to fight Mundine for the dollars and recognition and being a national hero when he beats him. but Geale has already got a 2 mill easy payday and fighting Barker in the states whilst not as financially rewarding is much better for me as a fan. So Bika yeah why not but I would hate Mundine-Geale III.:ibutt


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Not anymore otherwise Mundine wouldn't be in a position where he's willing to pay an over-the-hill Mosley $1.5million to come here and fight him, eh chap?
> 
> Nor would Mundine have carried on like a pork chop when he lost the rematch to Geale in the hopes of getting a 3rd fight against him.
> 
> Your Mundine nuthuggery shines through even when you think you're hiding it :hey


Nah mate my nuthuggery days finished up a few years ago now but nice try :smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mundine-Mosley confirmed.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-sport/mundine-to-fight-sugar-shane-mosley-20130814-2rvu5.html



> Mundine to fight 'Sugar' Shane Mosley
> 
> Date
> August 14, 2013 - 12:52PM
> ...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well I was wrong I thought he would fight Sherro for his WBF strap.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

He was at my uni today and told me. Told him he was gonna cop another whipping. :yep


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

The fight is confirmed according to Anthony's facebok

*edit beaten to it by Stifler


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Done. About time. I think most of us were having doubts.

bring on sugar shane


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> He was at my uni today and told me. Told him he was gonna cop another whipping. :yep


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Done. About time. I think most of us were having doubts.
> 
> bring on sugar shane


 I know I was dubious. Mundine's only hope is that the fights at 154 and in Australia so if it goes to the cards he may get a dubious decision. Shanes 3 losses have been to top notch opponents Mayweather,Pac,Saul Alvarez. He's past prime but should still beat Mundine who will be drained and dropped a lopsided decision to the only decent fighter he has faced since 2009. :happy
Mundine must have put the money in escrow or whatever Shane wanted him to do.
Mosley KO 9.:deal
Wonder who teke will go for?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mosley vs Mundine at 154 pounds confirmed for October apparently.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-sport/mundine-to-fight-sugar-shane-mosley-20130814-2rvu5.html


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

This has snoozefest written all over it with both blokes unable to pull the trigger............. Hopefully Mosley catches him late but a boring decision looks odds on


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Mundine said on facebook this was going to be his defining moment?

aintz


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

You know what's crazy?

Mundine's fighting Mosley 12 years after Shannon Taylor fought him :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You know what's crazy?
> 
> Mundine's fighting Mosley 12 years after Shannon Taylor fought him :lol:


:lol: And a fair chance the fight will go the same way. Well, I have to say I was wrong and didn't think this fight would come off, I'll watch this fight (at the pub, @The Spider @Vino Veritas @Oska) as I think it's going to be alright, it certainly peaks my interest.


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: And a fair chance the fight will go the same way. Well, I have to say I was wrong and didn't think this fight would come off, I'll watch this fight (at the pub, @The Spider @Vino Veritas @Oska) as I think it's going to be alright, it certainly peaks my interest.


Yeah mate, Choc's got my interest in this one. Will definitely have to organise a get together to watch it at a pub. Also interested in getting to a pub for Floyd/Canelo if you're keen.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah mate, Choc's got my interest in this one. Will definitely have to organise a get together to watch it at a pub. Also interested in getting to a pub for Floyd/Canelo if you're keen.


Yes, definately keen to get to a pub for Floyd-Canello. What are you doing for Geale-Barker? I like the barmaids down at the Barkly :deal


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yes, definately keen to get to a pub for Floyd-Canello. What are you doing for Geale-Barker? I like the barmaids down at the Barkly :deal


I'm meant to be going to the in-laws in the country this weekend but nothing's been confirmed yet. Will let you know if I'm in Melb. The Barkly sounds good.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


> I'm meant to be going to the in-laws in the country this weekend but nothing's been confirmed yet. Will let you know if I'm in Melb. The Barkly sounds good.


:good


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Australia will eat this up and be taken for a ride but I have to say, I don't mind to an extent. When I heard random mates talking about RJJ legacy leading upto his Green fight and to see the pub absolutely packed I was fairly happy. Even Greens Tarver fight created interested in boxing again. Hopefully Mundine can represent himself well in a decent fight which will bring Aussie boxing some good spotlight but I definitely know who I want to see win.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol: And a fair chance the fight will go the same way. Well, I have to say I was wrong and didn't think this fight would come off, I'll watch this fight (at the pub, @The Spider @Vino Veritas @Oska) as I think it's going to be alright, it certainly peaks my interest.


If i ever get out of Mt Isa....Ill be there with bells on!!!!!


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis won't be happy about the meet ups not going to script :smile


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

Kel said:


> Francis won't be happy about the meet ups not going to script :smile


:hey


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Actually everyones best mate made a good point on ESB. Mosley hasn't confirmed this. The news are only going off Mundines Facebook entry. Still dubious until I see Shane confirm it.


----------



## Oska (May 27, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Actually everyones best mate made a good point on ESB. Mosley hasn't confirmed this. The news are only going off Mundines Facebook entry. Still dubious until I see Shane confirm it.


Very true...nothing on Shanes twitter account or boxrec...interesting!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Francis won't be happy about the meet ups not going to script :smile


Franky will blow a gasket. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well he kind of confirms it here.

http://www.beinsport.tv/boxing/home...vz4b2z1aa/title/mosley-confirms-mundine-fight



> Home
> News
> Video
> TV Guide
> ...


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Actually everyones best mate made a good point on ESB. Mosley hasn't confirmed this. The news are only going off Mundines Facebook entry. Still dubious until I see Shane confirm it.


I'll believe it when they touch gloves...


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Great fight for Mundine and if the reports are right and Mosley gets $1.5m then I'm sure he's pretty happy as well.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'll believe it when they touch gloves...


 Actually that report I posted didn't have a date on it but was from boxing scene from July 14. Buster picked it up:lol:. And nothing except Mundine crowing about it on Facebook. Sherro at 162 for the WBF belt.:deal


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually favour Mundine due to Sugars shit house stamina, if the current Mosely fought Geale he would quit from exhaustion after 4 rounds. Pointless fight no matter who wins.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> I actually favour Mundine due to Sugars shit house stamina, if the current Mosely fought Geale he would quit from exhaustion after 4 rounds. Pointless fight no matter who wins.


I understand what you're saying mate, but I don't agree. O.K we have two fighters that have been on every ones' radar for different reasons, at the tail end of their careers. Neither are going on to bigger things than what their careers have already seen, and they are no longer going to rise to be world beaters (in Mosely's case, again) I get that. Enough people obviously will believe this fight will be entertaining enough to watch this fight and will pay to see it. Two men who live for fighting will get to fight each other, and I'm tipping that you'll watch the fight, even if you don't then you'll be interested in the results. The fight has a purpose, it has a point.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

It's official according to this article.

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article14932.html



> MOSLEY VS. MUNDINE SIGNED; DATE AND VENUE STILL BEING FINALIZED
> By Ben Thompson | August 16, 2013
> 
> According to Golden Boy Promotions matchmaker Eric Gomez, three-division world champion "Sugar" Shane Mosley has signed a deal to face former super middleweight champion Anthony Mundine. Although all of the details have yet to be finalized, the fight will be contested at 154 pounds and is expected to take place some time in October. "The fight is signed. Waiting on exact date from Vlad Wharton [Mundine's promoter]. Sometime in Oct. An announcement will be coming soon," Gomez notified FightHype.com via email.
> ...


 Theirs a video at the bottom. Mundine predicts he will KO Mosley.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like its back to Mundine to carry the boxing flag for Australia. 
RIP Aussie boxing.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mosley looking forward to coming to Australia still enjoys fighting wants to fight for 5 more years.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-says-mundine-first-many-more-follow--68883


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Mosley looking forward to coming to Australia still enjoys fighting wants to fight for 5 more years.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-says-mundine-first-many-more-follow--68883


"Needs to fight for 5 more years" is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mosley arrives early for Mundine clash

http://www.sportsfan.com.au/mosley-...ine-fight/tabid/91/newsid/112647/default.aspx


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Mosley vows: Im going to beat Mundine by KO!!!!!!!!

http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-vows-im-going-beat-mundine-by-knockout--70176


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Mosley will KO mandy savagely.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Do many boxers ever say i'd like to win on pts?...... just saying.

We digress, Mandy will have his lights put out, i think Mosley will put on a good performance in this fight.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Do many boxers ever say i'd like to win on pts?...... just saying.
> 
> We digress, Mandy will have his lights put out, i think Mosley will put on a good performance in this fight.


 Most say '' I will stick to my gameplan and if the KO happens it will be a bonus''........just saying. Mosley hasn't KO'd anyone since Marg 4 years ago and Mundine is hard to hit clean but I think he will do it. I don't think Tarver had KO'd anyone since 2007 and he put the grinning one on queer street. Australia the land where shot fighters come to get paid and bump up their KO %.:happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

No way will the Sugar man KO Mandy, and I doubt he'll even win.
Mosley is more past it than Mandy, and way too small anyhow.

Mandy knows exactly what he's doing here, you gotta hand it to them, they're great at marketing.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

Mandy has nothing that Mosley hasn't seen at an elite level...........doesn't have any power to hold Mosley off & doesn't have the legs under him to run away all fight..........seriously if Wood can put mandy's light's out years ago a past it Mosley still can.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> Mandy has nothing that Mosley hasn't seen at an elite level.


Sure, 10 years ago. Not now.



> ..........doesn't have any power to hold Mosley off & doesn't have the legs under him to run away all fight..........seriously if Wood can put mandy's light's out years ago a past it Mosley still can.


Not a chance in hell.

IMO.


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I don't know where you get this confidence in mandy from Sox..........Mosley is shot to shit but he's still coming down from a level that mandy never reached........I'll take that chance in hell & say mandy gets stopped......Mosley actually looked good beating Cano last time out.....mandy did nothing in the Geale rematch......this is once again ego getting ahead of ability ie Green V Tarver fight.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I don't know where you get this confidence in mandy from Sox..........


What confidence? I don't even like Mandy, but he's less shot than Mosley.


> Mosley is shot to shit but he's still coming down from a level that mandy never reached........


True.


> I'll take that chance in hell & say mandy gets stopped......


The way I see it is if a monster like Kessler couldn't put a prime Mandy away, a much smaller shot fighter like Mosley won't put a shot Mandy away.


> Mosley actually looked good beating Cano last time out.....mandy did nothing in the Geale rematch......


He managed to stay upright, something which Barker didn't.
And he lasted the distance. 
Geale may not be a KO artist, but he put a lot of pressure on Mandy that night, Mosley won't be in any position to do that.


> this is once again ego getting ahead of ability ie Green V Tarver fight.


Perhaps, but I don't think so.

I reckon team Mandy have picked this very smart.

This win will put him up where Green is, beating a shot to shit RJJ, and set the scene for Mandy VS Green II.

Once again, all in my opinion...


----------



## Roscoe (May 23, 2013)

I don't doubt where team mandy wants to head Sox & thats the rematch with Green but it won't happen..........in the Kessler fight mandy had the legs under him to run the 12rds & Kessler was injured with a bad back.........and thats prime version of mandy.........Wood iced him quick enough though......Mosley hasn't been able to pull the trigger against the elite but he handled Cano well & imo he'l handle mandy very easy & take him out........you are right though team mandy does pick his opponents carefully much the same as Greens.........but sometimes their ego's make them overlook the experience thats in front of them.....we will see mate.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> No way will the Sugar man KO Mandy, and I doubt he'll even win.
> Mosley is more past it than Mandy, and way too small anyhow.
> 
> Mandy knows exactly what he's doing here, you gotta hand it to them, they're great at marketing.


 Sox. Mundine will be drained at 154 IMO, Shanes opponents have beaten him but have been top notch. 154 is not Shanes preferred weight but it's not Mundines either. Mosley is not chinny like RJJ and Mundine at 154 hell even at 160 has little power unlike Greeny at Dannyweight. Shane like Tarver is probably 80% of what he was in his prime but that will still be enough to beat Mandy. Mosley takes this.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Roscoe said:


> I don't doubt where team mandy wants to head Sox & thats the rematch with Green but it won't happen..........in the Kessler fight mandy had the legs under him to run the 12rds & Kessler was injured with a bad back.........and thats prime version of mandy.........Wood iced him quick enough though......


The Wood fight was a fluke. Mandy barely trained for that fight. He underestimated Wood and paid the price.


> Mosley hasn't been able to pull the trigger against the elite but he handled Cano well & imo he'l handle mandy very easy & take him out........you are right though team mandy does pick his opponents carefully much the same as Greens.........but sometimes their ego's make them overlook the experience thats in front of them.....we will see mate.


But sometimes it does work, Green VS RJJ.

I reckon they've nailed this one.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I don't think Sox has done his homework on this one................... The Mandy at 168lbs 10yrs ago is nowhere near the Mandy of today at 154lbs

Although Mosley has seen better days, he's most recent fights are against the two P4P champs last 10yrs and throw in Canelo..... all decent enough performances.

Mandy got KO'd by some ex footy player with 10 fights under his belt then went life n death with the same fighter in the rematch.

Mosley is stopping Mandy, I put my head on the block for this one.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> I don't think Sox has done his homework on this one...................


Great Kel, I can say the same.


> The Mandy at 168lbs 10yrs ago is nowhere near the Mandy of today at 154lbs


When did I say he was?


> Although Mosley has seen better days, he's most recent fights are against the two P4P champs last 10yrs and throw in Canelo..... all decent enough performances.


Didn't say they weren't. That still doesn't take away the fact that he's a shell of his former self.
Mosley is no Hopkins.


> Mandy got KO'd by some ex footy player with 10 fights under his belt then went life n death with the same fighter in the rematch.


Already covered the first fight, keep up. The second fight wasn't life and death at all, it was a comfortable win to an ugly fighter. 


> Mosley is stopping Mandy, I put my head on the block for this one.


Good, wanna avatar bet punk! :deal

I don't really give a fuck who wins, I'm just saying Mosley will not stop Mandy.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm also thinking Mosley easily wins this. By stoppage, I'm not so sure. But he'll win it.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I hear Mundine's copping a toweling in sparring with his best guy, Jeff Horn. Moseley is doing great from all accounts, sure he's come for the payday, but he's staying for the fight.


----------



## joogaray (May 21, 2013)

..i'm guessing that Mosely will catch Mundine at somepoint..probably late the the fight..but still don't doubt that Mundine will run for the full 12..
..either way..Mosely wins..


----------



## Shanemfr (Jun 6, 2013)

Shanemfr said:


> I actually favour Mundine due to Sugars shit house stamina, if the current Mosely fought Geale he would quit from exhaustion after 4 rounds. Pointless fight no matter who wins.


This fella sure knows his boxing.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Great Kel, I can say the same.
> 
> When did I say he was?
> 
> ...


You raped my arse there Sox, but no need to swear about it :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> You raped my arse there Sox, but no need to swear about it :lol:


Oh yes there fucken is! :deal


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sox said:


> No way will the Sugar man KO Mandy, and I doubt he'll even win.
> Mosley is more past it than Mandy, and way too small anyhow.
> 
> Mandy knows exactly what he's doing here, you gotta hand it to them, they're great at marketing.


Giddy-up cunts. :deal


----------

